# Alexis (Asuka) vs. Aster (Edo) (Yugioh GX)



## Skilatry (May 27, 2014)

You can make this Society of Light Alexis if you want.
This is the anime btw.

Who wins?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 27, 2014)

Wasn't Aster one of the top duelists in GX as a whole, while Alexis was jut a top Acadamy student? He takes this.


----------



## Expelsword (May 27, 2014)

Aster gives her the Ultimate D.


----------



## Skilatry (May 27, 2014)

She beat Atticus tho, whos more or less implied to be around Zane level.


----------



## Kyu (May 27, 2014)

but didn't Aster defeat Zane?


----------



## Skilatry (May 27, 2014)

EOS Zane would beat Aster tho.


----------



## Chad (May 27, 2014)

Destiny hero's godstomp.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 27, 2014)

Asuka was the best female duelist at the academy though this isn't really saying much. She did beat Manjoume and Fubuki though neither were at the top of their game as the former was love-sick and trying to impress her, while the latter didn't treat that duel seriously.

Edo was consistently impressive, defeating Kaiser Ryo, EOS1 Judai (the same Judai that beat Darkness Fubuki mind you) and somewhat held his own against Saiou. So yeah Edo casually stomps.


----------



## Skilatry (May 27, 2014)

Jaden had a harder time against SOL Alexis than he did against Aster in their second duel, which leads me to believe SOL Alexis > Aster.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 27, 2014)

Skilatry said:


> Jaden had a harder time against SOL Alexis than he did against Aster in their second duel, which leads me to believe SOL Alexis > Aster.



Edo was caught off guard by Judai suddenly having cards he didn't even know existed, heck no one did.Not to mention Edo was being cocky due to a, having beaten Judai once already and b, Saiou telling him he was destined to win the duel.

Judai had trouble with Asuka for the same reason he had trouble with Manjoume soon after. He spent most of the duels trying to snap them out of their trances, rather than concentrating solely on winning like he did against Edo.


----------



## Skilatry (May 27, 2014)

Chazz beat Aster in the last season and I always viewed Alexis to be slightly better than him, SOL Alexis gave Jaden a harder time than SOL Chazz did aswell so, SOL Alexis > SOL Chazz.


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 27, 2014)

Aster casually off-screened 30 Pro-League duelists, on top of beating the guy that was the Pro-League champion for 10 years straight 
Asuka's getting fodderized.


----------



## Skilatry (May 27, 2014)

Alexis beat the 8th ranked pro league duelist and that was with a handicap.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 27, 2014)

I'm curious as to how profitable being a pro duelist is


----------



## Expelsword (May 27, 2014)

Skilatry said:


> Chazz beat Aster in the last season and I always viewed Alexis to be slightly better than him, SOL Alexis gave Jaden a harder time than SOL Chazz did aswell so, SOL Alexis > SOL Chazz.



If Aster had put Destiny End Dragoon in defense mode, he would have beaten Chazz.


----------



## Linkofone (May 27, 2014)

I should have been here sooner. 

Based on the little we know of Alexis's deck, I'd say the Destiny Hero engine is a lot more consistent and lethal.

D-Draw + Malicious = Pluses for days.


----------



## Linkofone (May 27, 2014)

Honestly if you put together her deck from when she was in the Society of Light TM, she wouldn't even have a complete deck. If you combine her Bladers in her Society of Light deck, it would screw up the consistency of her deck even more. 

Aster's deck has a lot of consistency as you see with POT OF GREED and Graceful Charity. Not to mention Destiny Draw with a deck that is composed of mostly Destiny Hero Monsters. 

He also has powerful removal cards like Destiny Hero Doomlord as well as Plasma.



_The D is served._


----------



## Skilatry (May 27, 2014)

Expelsword said:


> If Aster had put Destiny End Dragoon in defense mode, he would have beaten Chazz.



But the fact is, he didn't, therefore he lost, lel.



Linkofone said:


> I should have been here sooner.
> 
> Based on the little we know of Alexis's deck, I'd say the Destiny Hero engine is a lot more consistent and lethal.
> 
> D-Draw + Malicious = Pluses for days.



I don't think using decks is a good way to show who would win, going deck for deck Jaden should have raped Yugi, yet he still lost. It's not a good indicator of who's better or not, of course getting an upgrade to your deck gives the duelist a powerup, like when Jaden got the Neos cards.


----------



## Linkofone (May 27, 2014)

Skilatry said:


> I don't think using decks is a good way to show who would win, going deck for deck Jaden should have raped Yugi, yet he still lost. It's not a good indicator of who's better or not, of course getting an upgrade to your deck gives the duelist a powerup, like when Jaden got the Neos cards.



Yugi is a good duelist (no matter what people say. ), though sometimes his deck seems odd. However, if you look at all the cards that were available to him you should know that he had some of the most broken ass cards in the world. 



> Pot of Greed
> Card Destruction
> Card of Sanctity
> Heavy Storm
> ...



He could have made a broken deck if he wanted to. I mean that's just half of the broken cards he had. He had crazy consistency with his deck.

If we don't look at decks, I'm not sure how we can rate duelists. 
Since Alexis and Aster don't really have hax like Yugi/Jaden/Yusei/Yuma/Yuya, the only thing we can do is to look at their list and see how consistent they are.

And he had to be really decent to beat Zane.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 27, 2014)

anime Card of Sanctity is really broken


----------



## Skilatry (May 27, 2014)

Joey is an example of someone with an absolutely shit deck yet Pegasus ranked him as the 3rd best duelist, so clearly its his skills not his deck that makes him that good (although he'd likely be better with a better deck). Aster's another good example, he made Jaden struggle a little bit in their first duel and he was using cards from a bunch of random packs. It's not the cards, its the duelist using them. So I think we should judge duelists based on their performances and not their deck.


----------



## Linkofone (May 27, 2014)

Yes you're right, skill does come into this, but that is only a part of it. Yu-Gi-Oh! is around 30% skill and 70% Luck Sack. 

Half of the time Joey wins with luck cards, like Time Wizard, Roulette Spider, Graceful Dice and the other Dice card. The other half of the time he doesn't even bother reading his opponent's cards. 

Sometimes having the better cards does matter.

If we look at Alexis's record we see her losing a lot of matches and half of her matches that she won was with Jaden. 

If we look at Aster's record we see him winning against most of his opponent barring Jaden and some plot devices.


----------



## Skilatry (May 27, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Sometimes having the better cards does matter.



Apparently not in Joeys case. 



> If we look at Alexis's record we see her losing a lot of matches and half of her matches that she won was with Jaden.
> 
> If we look at Aster's record we see him winning against most of his opponent barring Jaden and some plot devices.



Aster lost to Chazz and Adrian tho, Alexis was portrayed to be on the same level as Chazz (and imo slightly better). So I think even if Aster did win it would be very close.


----------



## Linkofone (May 27, 2014)

Maybe ... but I think like most 1st gen protags and antags, he has some broken ass banned stuff. 

Standards like Pot of Greed, Harpie's Feather Duster, Monster Reborn are all available to him.

Plus he had shit like Crush Card Virus, Bottomless Trap Hole, Raigeki, ... Foolish Burial ... Giant Trunade ... wow this guy had a lot of broken stuff.



Skilatry said:


> *Weren't most of those cards given to him by Marik and then he never used them again?* Even Kaiba pointed out that he never had such good cards. Which implies that his normal deck is shit so it must be all down to his skill and maybe some luck.



Well, that I don't know. 

However, compared to Kaiba, nobody has good cards.


----------



## Skilatry (May 27, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Maybe ... but I think like most 1st gen protags and antags, he has some broken ass banned stuff.
> 
> Standards like Pot of Greed, Harpie's Feather Duster, Monster Reborn are all available to him.
> 
> Plus he had shit like Crush Card Virus, Bottomless Trap Hole, Raigeki, ... Foolish Burial ... Giant Trunade ... wow this guy had a lot of broken stuff.



Weren't most of those cards given to him by Marik and then he never used them again? Even Kaiba pointed out that he never had such good cards. Which implies that his normal deck is shit so it must be all down to his skill and maybe some luck.


----------



## Linkofone (May 27, 2014)

> So I think even if Aster did win it would be very close.



I would think so. They're both semi-top duelists. 

However, I would like to say that Aster beat a space entity possessed man, which should be more powerful than Chazz.


----------



## Skilatry (May 27, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> I would think so. They're both semi-top duelists.
> 
> However, I would like to say that Aster beat a space entity possessed man, which should be more powerful than Chazz.



But Chazz beat Aster, so Chazz > Aster > Space entity possessed man.


----------



## Linkofone (May 27, 2014)

A lot of luck. 

Aster had the opportunity to win.


----------



## Skilatry (May 27, 2014)

He still lost tho.


----------



## Linkofone (May 27, 2014)

Like what Dr. Arthur Hawkins said:



> Yes, but he could have won. Therefore, he was the winner.





I mean ... that would mean Rebecca > Yugi.


----------



## Skilatry (May 27, 2014)

You got me there. 

I still think SOL Lexi > Season 2 Aster tho. 

At least until he got the Destiny Hero Plasma upgrade anyway.


----------



## Linkofone (May 27, 2014)

I will do some research over this.


----------



## Skilatry (May 27, 2014)

You'll have to tell me your findings.


----------



## Linkofone (May 27, 2014)

Well I'll try to figure this out ...

At the current time though my bets are on Aster winning 6/10 against Alexis. Just because of their decks and the consistency of decks. Also got to factor in mindsets and stuff like that ...


----------



## Skilatry (May 27, 2014)

Alexis was going to duel Aster before Jaden cockblocked it aswell. Shame, I would have liked to have seen it.

Out of curiosity what would your GX tier list be at EOS?


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

1. Yugi

2. Jaden


----------



## Expelsword (May 28, 2014)

Skilatry said:


> But Chazz beat Aster, so Chazz > Aster > Space entity possessed man.



I just told you that Chazz basically beat Aster due to PIS, which doesn't apply here.

There was no need for Dragoon to be in ATK mode, and Aster would have won if it wasn't (in fact, I can tell you from personal experience, you almost always keep it in DEF)

Plasma is incredibly hax. They don't call it the Ultimate D for nothing.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 28, 2014)

I still can't get over how broken Sartorius was in the final two duels with Aster and Jaden. Or how FABULOUS his hair became.

He's easily near (or _at_) the top of any GX tier list if we're counting blatant supernatural cheating towards a character's rank.


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

Yes Sartorious should be in the top 5 with the Light of Destruction.


----------



## Expelsword (May 28, 2014)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> if we're counting blatant supernatural cheating towards a character's rank.



But that would make ZeXal top tier But then Yuya would solo the other 4 series.

Z-ONE still has the best deck.


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

Darkness should be somewhere up there too.


----------



## Skilatry (May 28, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> 1. Yugi
> 
> 2. Jaden



Correction: Yubel > all


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

Nah, Yubel isn't as good as Atem.


----------



## Skilatry (May 28, 2014)

Expelsword said:


> I just told you that Chazz basically beat Aster due to PIS, which doesn't apply here.
> 
> There was no need for Dragoon to be in ATK mode, and Aster would have won if it wasn't (in fact, I can tell you from personal experience, you almost always keep it in DEF)
> 
> Plasma is incredibly hax. They don't call it the Ultimate D for nothing.



Didn't Aster get that card halfway through the duel and just add it to his hand? That's a screw the rules moment if I ever saw one. So Aster cheated and still lost, lel.


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

Who doesn't screw the rules in this game? 

Really enjoy YGO discussions.


----------



## Skilatry (May 28, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Nah, Yubel isn't as good as Atem.



Yubel is still the only villain that didn't really lose.


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 28, 2014)

It's Yugioh!, if you can't cheat then you're probably not that good


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2014)

Joey seems to do ok


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 28, 2014)

Skilatry said:


> Yubel is still the only villain that didn't really lose.


I don't feel comfortable classifying Yubel as a villain 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Besides, Jaden could've won but he decidedly gave her Super Poly and forced her to fuse with him


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 28, 2014)

Joey is top tier among the non-cheating duelists, any protagonist would OTK him


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

Yubel is just a Yandere. Not a villain.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2014)

Yandere huh? I feel like I should watch the rest of GX more and more


----------



## Kazu (May 28, 2014)

Off topic (not that this wasn't off topic anyway) but I haven't watched 5d's. Where should I go to watch it?


----------



## Expelsword (May 28, 2014)

Skilatry said:


> Didn't Aster get that card halfway through the duel and just add it to his hand? That's a screw the rules moment if I ever saw one. So Aster cheated and still lost, lel.



He got Plasma from The D fair and square by dueling him. He used it against and lost to Sartorious because he was controlling the future.

Later, he has Destiny End Dragoon stolen from him, and only gets it back just in time to use it against Chazz, who wanted him to summon it anyway.

So, to quote you:


> lel


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

So I was watching some of the old episodes, Alexis seems more aggro


----------



## Skilatry (May 28, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yandere huh? I feel like I should watch the rest of GX more and more



You havent watched all of GX? BLASPHEMY!




Expelsword said:


> He got Plasma from The D fair and square by dueling him. He used it against and lost to Sartorious because he was controlling the future.
> 
> Later, he has Destiny End Dragoon stolen from him, and only gets it back just in time to use it against Chazz, who wanted him to summon it anyway.
> 
> So, to quote you:







Linkofone said:


> So I was watching some of the old episodes, Alexis seems more aggro



It might just be me but I always thought Alexis and Chazz were a year older than Jaden in the first season, its never explicitly stated but its implied they were in their second year when Jaden was in his first, this seems to get retconned later on.


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

> It might just be me but I always thought Alexis and Chazz were a year older than Jaden in the first season, its never explicitly stated but its implied they were in their second year when Jaden was in his first, this seems to get retconned later on.





Maybe? 

Yeah I think they were ... but I guess they could have just decided to stay one more year. Who wouldn't?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2014)

Yeah I just watched the dubs way back when it aired (I saw all of S1, then most of the first half of season 2). I liked GX though so there's no reason for me to not finish it


----------



## Skilatry (May 28, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Maybe?
> 
> Yeah I think they were ... but I guess they could have just decided to stay one more year. Who wouldn't?



I think they just retconned it so Alexis and Chazz didn't get put on a bus, which I for one am glad about because we got to see more Lexi. 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yeah I just watched the dubs way back when it aired (I saw all of S1, then most of the first half of season 2). I liked GX though so there's no reason for me to not finish it



GX was my favourite YGO series, shame they never dubbed season 4.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2014)

female Obelisk uniforms are the best~


----------



## Skilatry (May 28, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> female Obelisk uniforms are the best~




*Spoiler*: __ 





Dat Alexis.


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

I like Alexis as a serious female protag unlike Tea who was useless 99% of the time.
Aki is the secondary female protag though. 

However, I still feel like Aster will win.


----------



## Skilatry (May 28, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> I like Alexis as a serious female protag unlike Tea who was useless 99% of the time.
> Aki is the secondary female protag though.
> 
> However, I still feel like Aster will win.



Secondary female protag? How do you mean? She was the heroine of 5D's. Lexi will always be my favourite YGO female tho. 

Tea fucking sucked though I agree with you there, with her friendship speeches. What about that retarded sign she drew on there hands in the first ep wtf was that about lol.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2014)

I alway laughed in the anime when Yugi only reached up to Tea's knee


----------



## Skilatry (May 28, 2014)

Yugi was beta as fuck.


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

She isn't what I would call a true leading protagonist though. 
Aki is still probably still the most important female character in the show.

- Has one of the five Signer Dragons
- The Black Rose Dragon is still one of the most powerful cards in the game
- Has Psychic Powers
- A serious tone



Plus I think 5Ds overall is the most serious of all the anime continuities.


----------



## Skilatry (May 28, 2014)

Isn't a heroine just the main female character tho? So Tea, Alexis and Aki are all the heroines of their YGO series.

5Ds was the most serious even if it was card games on motorcycles.


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

> 5Ds was the most serious even if it was card games on motorcycles.



The most serious.


----------



## Skilatry (May 28, 2014)

Card games are serious business.


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

Of course. Why else would they build an entire City based on it?


----------



## Skilatry (May 28, 2014)

Could you imagine if you lived in the YGOverse and got to play professional card games for a living? Shit would be cash.


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

Well Aster is already like that. 

I would kinda enjoy that actual.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2014)

I was wondering how much you'd get for being a pro a few pages back. They also have a school which has its own island and then you've got Pegasus and his island too


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

I guess it would be like being a athlete or a musician.


----------



## Skilatry (May 28, 2014)

That shits like the top sport in the YGOverse so Aster's probably making mills per duel.

Just made me realise that Yugi got into it at the wrong time, if only he had come 10 years later he could have been a pro and made mills, instead he's a broke friend who still lives with his grandpa


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

Umm, he was one of the main people that made dueling popular. He is still the dueling champion.


----------



## Skilatry (May 28, 2014)

He didn't make paper from that shit tho. Joey made more money than him when Yugi gave him the prize money from Duelist Kingdom. lol


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

Skilatry said:


> He didn't make paper from that shit tho. Joey made more money than him when Yugi gave him the prize money from Duelist Kingdom. lol



Yugi doesn't need money. All he needs is are skills. 

Besides, he could always play Kaiba for his company. He'll probably win too.


----------



## Skilatry (May 28, 2014)

Kaiba could just screw the rules because he has money, Yugi can't.


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

He sure didn't do that when Exodia Obliterated him.


----------



## Skilatry (May 28, 2014)

Too bad he doesn't have it anymore.


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

Same goes for Kaiba's undefeated record.


----------



## Skilatry (May 28, 2014)

Yugi might be better at card games, but Kaiba's better at life.


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

Is that why Kaiba spent like half of his life trying to beat Yugi?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2014)

Was it Yugi he was trying to beat or Atem?


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

Kaiba didn't know any better.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2014)

I wonder how a genius who overthrew the company and made such business deals doesn't notice Yugi going through puberty in an instant (vocally) and his hair sticking up straight with that weird purple part of his hair


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

Well ... he didn't notice that the head of his company tried to kill him.


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

So do we have an agreement that Aster wins?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2014)

Yeah I'd give it to him 8/10 times


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

Sweet. Any objections? 

I'll still have to go through the series again.


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 28, 2014)

Also, Yugi grew 10cm every time he transformed into Atem, how does nobody notice stuff like that?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2014)

^Yeah that was ridiculous

This is one of those rare shows that I don't know whether to watch subbed or dubbed


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> Also, Yugi grew 10cm every time he transformed into Atem, how does nobody notice stuff like that?





MusubiKazesaru said:


> ^Yeah that was ridiculous
> 
> This is one of those rare shows that I don't know whether to watch subbed or dubbed



Have y'all noticed that Yugi is the same height as Yusei and Jaden in Bonds Beyond Time? Not Yami Yugi mind you, normal Yugi. 





Dan Green > most.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2014)

YGO character designs always have such sharp and slick look to them from their clothes to their hair....


----------



## Iwandesu (May 28, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Have y'all noticed that Yugi is the same height as Yusei and Jaden in Bonds Beyond Time? Not Yami Yugi mind you, normal Yugi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yugi-boya finally grow up....


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

> YGO character designs always have such sharp and slick look to them from their clothes to their hair....



Based Takahashi. 



> Yugi-boya finally grow up....



Literally grew like a foot in 1 year.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2014)

Yugi always seemed way shorter than 153cm though...I clearly remember him going up to only Tea's knees  during Duelist Kingdom


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

I guess puberty hit him pretty well.


----------



## Skilatry (May 28, 2014)

You know looking at your avy and sig I've come to the conclusion that theres only one thing better than Dark Magician Girl, Alexis cosplaying as Dark Magician Girl.


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

Well she is blonde. I guess.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2014)

She's this weird in between blonde and brown  >_>

she did dress as a Harpy Lady that one time


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

Ok. Well Alexis definitely cosplay better than Aster. 

1. Normal Duel Aster wins

2. Cosplay Contest, I don't care what Aster is, Alexis wins.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2014)

He obviously loses. I think he could pull off a decent Miles Edgeworth though


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

Maybe he can.


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 28, 2014)

Let's not forget Aster is also a professional surfist, skydiver and has 2 PhDs


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2014)

How old is he again?


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

Graduated from YGO college. 

I think they're all around 15-16.


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2014)

I mean I'd just assume that Duel Academy falls in line with the japanese school system, so they start at 15-16 and end up 17-18 by the third year. If he went to DM College  then he should be older (his hair is grey ) but he could've just skipped grades or something


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 28, 2014)

That's exactly what he did


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

What a badass.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2014)

He's like a much less awesome Kaiba


----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

Yeah, I think he was a better rival.


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 28, 2014)

You can't really expect anyone to match Kaiba's awesomeness


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2014)

Kaiba also has a jetpack


and dat Blue Eyes jet


and throws cards around as weapons


----------



## Linkofone (May 29, 2014)

Dang ... I got a rock. 

I don't think anyone can match Kaiba. I don't think anyone could ever match Kaiba.


----------



## Skilatry (May 29, 2014)

I always considered Zane to be the Kaiba of GX, never understood why anyone thought Chazz was the Kaiba  he was more like the Joey. I don't really think Aster has an equivilent. A lot more main characters in GX than in the original series.


----------



## Linkofone (May 29, 2014)

I think GX just switch roles occasionally. 

Hasselberry is sometimes Joey, sometimes Tristan. Syrus is sometimes Joey. I think Aster is Duke Devlin.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 29, 2014)

DMG is pretty impressive, it's hard to be sexy and have blush stickers


----------



## Skilatry (May 29, 2014)

I always thought of Syrus as Yugi if Yugi wasn't the main character, Aster to Duke Devlin though?  thats kind of an insult to Aster. lol


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 29, 2014)

What if it was YGO abridged Duke Devlin? Then if would be unfair to him


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 29, 2014)

I never understood Duke Devlin's obscure game


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 29, 2014)

Didn't they make a dungeon dice monsters video game? Or was that duel capsule or something?


----------



## Linkofone (May 29, 2014)

Duke's game wasn't popular enough.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 29, 2014)

Yugi's grandpa's shoddy store is still in business, that's impressive


----------



## Linkofone (May 29, 2014)

Yea, because he had like 6 Black Luster Soldier - Envoy of The Beginnings. 

Seriously, they said that card was really rare but Gramps had like 6.


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 29, 2014)

To be expected from someone that managed to obtain the legendary _Blue Eyes White Dragon_


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 29, 2014)

Well he was a badass when he was younger.


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Linkofone (May 29, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> To be expected from someone that managed to obtain the legendary _Blue Eyes White Dragon_





MusubiKazesaru said:


> Well he was a badass when he was younger.




What a boss!

Sad to think that's what Yugi will be when he gets older.


----------



## Linkofone (May 29, 2014)

I'd still watch the dubbed seasons first then watch the subs


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 29, 2014)

Probably considering the quality particular, the subs ones look like a bad stream


----------



## Skilatry (May 29, 2014)

I always watch dubbed YGO, watching YGO or Pokemon subbed is like comparing dick size with a man, you just don't do it.


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 29, 2014)

Skilatry said:


> I always watch dubbed YGO


I actually watched most of it subbed but I can't quote remember my motives



Skilatry said:


> watching YGO or Pokemon subbed is like comparing dick size with a man, you just don't do it.


I don't know what to make out of this.


----------



## Skilatry (May 29, 2014)

You watched it subbed? You compare dick sizes with a man?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 29, 2014)

I've been watching XY subbed, I like it just fine, the original dub voices have been gone for a long time so I have no attachment to the current ones


----------



## Skilatry (May 29, 2014)

You watch Pokemon now?


----------



## Linkofone (May 29, 2014)

What now?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 29, 2014)

I started again after not watching any of D/P or B/W for the hell of it


----------



## Linkofone (May 29, 2014)

The new series seemed kinda interesting


----------



## Skilatry (May 29, 2014)

I stopped somewhere at Johto, but this isn't a Poke thread. As far as YGO is concerned who the hell watches that Zexal shit or that new one? They should have ended it after 5D's.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 29, 2014)

It’s done fairly well, Ash has a girl who already seems to have crush on him (Pokemon ship tease is the worst). The second gym battle was awesome and the pacing isn’t bad. They also do a lot of nods to the games and the animation is done in a way that looks nice and dynamic


----------



## Linkofone (May 29, 2014)

Actually Arc - V has a decent pace. But nothing can compare to original and 5Ds


----------



## Skilatry (May 29, 2014)

GX is the besto.


----------



## Linkofone (May 29, 2014)

Well, we all have our opinions.


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 29, 2014)

Skilatry said:


> You watched it subbed? You compare dick sizes with a man?



Yes? Who else would you compare with?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 29, 2014)

Would I be able to follow Arc V if I haven'r seen 5D or Zexel?


----------



## Linkofone (May 29, 2014)

You don't need to know anything about Yugioh (well almost anything) to get into Arc - V. 



> Yes? Who else would you compare with?



Oh snap.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 29, 2014)

I might give it a go then since it's still fairly short for now. I'm going to work on GX slowly after I finish watching what I already am


----------



## Linkofone (May 29, 2014)

Dat Dark Duelist. What a kewl guy.


----------



## Linkofone (May 29, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I might give it a go then since it's still fairly short for now. I'm going to work on GX slowly after I finish watching what I already am



Honestly it isn't half bad.


----------



## Skilatry (May 29, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> Yes? Who else would you compare with?



The fact that you'd compare at all.


----------



## Linkofone (May 29, 2014)

Why are y'all still talking about that?


----------



## Skilatry (May 29, 2014)

I dont know really. 

By the way Linkofone are you a girl?


----------



## Linkofone (May 29, 2014)

Do I seem like a girl? 

Less genitalia talk, more card games. 

Wait.


----------



## Skilatry (May 29, 2014)

I was hoping you were a girl, so you could cosplay as Dark Magician Girl for me.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 29, 2014)

Skilatry said:


> I was hoping you were a girl, so you could cosplay as Dark Magician Girl for me.



sounds legit.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 29, 2014)

What am i reading ?
the number of genitals jokes on this thread is criminal.


----------



## Linkofone (May 29, 2014)

Skilatry said:


> I was hoping you were a girl, so you could cosplay as Dark Magician Girl for me.



Well I'm not and no. 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> sounds legit.



 No. 



iwandesu said:


> What am i reading ?
> the number of genitals jokes on this thread is criminal.



There's only been like 4. 



Honestly though the conclusion of this thread is:

Yugi is the best duelist

Kaiba is the best rival

Aster wins this duel

Alexis cosplays better than Aster

Aster has high education

5D is good

Aki is the best girl

Perfectly Ultimate Great Moth is the perfect and ultimate


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 29, 2014)

Yeah there really haven't been that many. 

I'm kind of surprised at the dumb things they censor on YGO cards (and in the show) when they bring it to the US


----------



## Skilatry (May 29, 2014)

That's a shame, forget the cosplay idea, I don't want Dark Magician Boy.


----------



## Linkofone (May 29, 2014)

Skilatry said:


> That's a shame, forget the cosplay idea, I don't want Dark Magician Boy.



That's disgusting. Ew.


----------



## Skilatry (May 29, 2014)

Indeed.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 29, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> There's only been like 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The word of god.


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 29, 2014)

Isn't Dark Magician boy like, normal Dark Magician?
Or maybe you're thinking about this?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 30, 2014)

It's kind of unfair for the guys at Duel Acadamy that there's no females in Ra or Slifer. They only have one female dorm so they all auto-enter Obelisk regardless of skills and status


----------



## Linkofone (May 30, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's kind of unfair for the guys at Duel Acadamy that there's no females in Ra or Slifer. They only have one female dorm so they all auto-enter Obelisk regardless of skills and status



Maybe girls get into Blue because they're girls.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 30, 2014)

I also didn't notice how bad some censors were, they also needlessly change the script


----------



## Linkofone (May 30, 2014)

Yeah, they did. But they were kinda funny.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 30, 2014)

at least the edits to the monsters are better done and more subtle than MS paint swimsuits. I feel like doing all that's just a hassle both in the anime and card game though for something nobody cares about (except religious nuts)


----------



## Linkofone (May 30, 2014)

I think it was actually money problems.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 30, 2014)

Something I've always wondered is why (particularly early on) do they keep summoning monster they use for fusion?


----------



## Linkofone (May 30, 2014)

From a practical way ... it is to bait out traps or responses from the other player. 

From the show's perspective, it is more exciting to see the monster fusing on field than in hand.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 30, 2014)

They take dueling way too seriously, they've got a fucking army delivering new cards :rofl


----------



## Skilatry (May 30, 2014)

You know what I never understood, during the first arcs where they couldnt attack life points and didn't need tribute summons. If your opponent had a more powerful monster than you you didn't even need to summon a monster to defend your life points. I wish someone would have used this logic and just not summon anything, the opponent wouldn't be able to do shit.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 30, 2014)

That's what I used to wonder 

maybe you were required to play a card whenever possible


----------



## Linkofone (May 30, 2014)

Why? That's not fun.


----------



## Skilatry (May 30, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That's what I used to wonder
> 
> maybe you were required to play a card whenever possible



Possibly, if you didn't have a monster in your hand though you still basically get a free pass. lel

Post in my new YGO thread bros/hos


----------



## Linkofone (May 30, 2014)

You know my answer.


----------

